# Can't find Tools tap in outlook



## jlowe51 (Aug 31, 2009)

Finally broke down and bought a new computer running Windows 7 on it. Got office with it along with Outlook. Following instructions found at 
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/outlook-help/import-your-messages-or-account-from-outlook-express-to-outlook-HA010079919.aspx but when I get to the part to where I need to load it onto my new Outlook its telling me to click on the Tools menu, then click Options. I can not find the Tool tap anywhere in Outlook. In Outlook on my old computer at the top I have File, Edit, View, Favorites, Tools and Help across the top. I dont see any of these on the new outlook. Can you tell me where the Tools tap is. Thanks


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You're probably running Outlook 2010 which doesn't use the old menu style in Office 2007. There's no "Tools" menu in 2010. I also don't see any reference to the Tools menu for Outlook in the article you posted. Those are Outlook Express references.


----------



## jlowe51 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes it is Outlook 2010. Do you know how to do it in Outlook 2010?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Do what? I don't see anything in the instructions you posted that reference the Tools menu.


----------



## jlowe51 (Aug 31, 2009)

nder where it says "When Outlook and Outlook Express are installed on different computers" the part where your going to load in into the new OutLook it says'

On the computer where Outlook is installed, open Outlook Express. If you are prompted to create an e-mail account, click *Cancel*.
On the *Tools* menu, click *Options*.
Click the *Maintenance* tab.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It's referring to the Tools menu in Outlook Express. Since you can't have Outlook Express installed on Windows 7, you need instructions for migrating from Outlook Express on one computer to Outlook on another.


----------



## jlowe51 (Aug 31, 2009)

Do you have a link for it? Thanks


----------



## jlowe51 (Aug 31, 2009)

Never mind I found in on google. Thanks


----------

